# VIP211 Menu guide not filling 16x9?



## gladesteen (Jan 27, 2007)

I have the 211 box and just recently the menu guide doesnt fill the screen. I see a 2-3 inch gap on the right side? It looks like it defaulted back to 4x3 instead of 16x9 widescreen. 
I've tried all the guide options in the menu, but none of them change the aspect ration back to 16x9.

Anyone know how to fix this??

THANKS!


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

gladesteen said:


> I have the 211 box and just recently the menu guide doesnt fill the screen. I see a 2-3 inch gap on the right side? It looks like it defaulted back to 4x3 instead of 16x9 widescreen.
> I've tried all the guide options in the menu, but none of them change the aspect ration back to 16x9.
> 
> Anyone know how to fix this??
> ...


I have the same problem and can't find any way to change it..

Ken


----------



## gladesteen (Jan 27, 2007)

khearrean said:


> I have the same problem and can't find any way to change it..
> 
> Ken


Ken,

Call up Dish and let them know. When i reported mine, they said it would be up channeled to the senior tech dept. No word on a fix yet.

-Glade


----------



## mxd (Jan 17, 2006)

..and any word about a fix for the bottom line of the guide being cut off?


----------

